# SUPER finds at Catholic charities.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Found a hardback edition of ONE SECOND AFTER and a "book on fixing household items". $$$$$ ONE DOLLAR EACH.
Now my search for a hardback issue of Unintended Consequinces goes on, maybe just under the next stack of books.
And, as a strange coincidence, I was just beginning to read One Second After on my phone.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Nicccee Find Excellent book!!  Im currently reading Patriots: by James Wesley Rawles


----------



## simimatt (Dec 3, 2013)

Excellent work by Mr. Rawles. In it he explores the possibilities and what ifs of a total collapse of the civilized world that we have come to know and upon which we depend. Imagine, if you will, that the economy spins out of control and takes civilized society with it. Imagine this event making the Great Depression look like a walk in the park. How would one survive or thrive during such a chaotic experience? Can it be done alone? What are the real problems and issues that might need to be overcome? Mr. Rawles novel explores those possibilites. His information is well presented. Obviously a lot of thought and research went into this novel. It reads more like a contingency plan and less like some escapist fantasy. It beats any sci-fi novel hands down. I strongly recommend "Patriots" to anyone who's ever wondered what would happen should the day come when they dialed 911 and nobody answered.(Remember Hurricane Andrew and the LA Riots?) Read "Patriots" and find out. It is definitely time well spent. However, let me offer a word of warning. Pick up "Patriots" and you won't want to put it down until its finished!


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

SPOILER ALERT IF YOU HAVE NOT READ THESE BOOKS I DO DISCUSS SOME ASPECTS HERE. 

I read both of the books "One second after" and "One year later" they are both excellent but I personally like the first one better. He is one great writer. The way he got into the "death waves" due to lack of medicine, cleanliness etc. 

A lot of typical "survival" type fiction books tend to lean toward the guy(s) who have themselves all prepared with everything. This one was better, while the main character had armed himself with lots of knowledge, not so much on the material side, which made it very realistic and made me pause and think about my own preparations. In the book how described all the mistakes he had made and the things he was "going to get around too" but never did. Those few things can make the difference between life and death. I think we all (me included) tend to get wrapped up in the cool guy stuff. How many magazines you have, loaded with what type of ammo, and how we have clear killing fields around our BOL, and NO ONE will ever get past me and take my stuff etc etc. Survival is a lot more than all that. All of those things are very important and are part of the bigger picture. But unless you are healthy and you are capable of standing up and even just holding your weapon, all the ammo in the world won't help you. Being sick and not eating has killed more people in this world then any weapons ever have. 
I learned quite a bit from this book series, one tangible thing I really lacked in (actually had nothing) was just vitamins. I don't want to start a war on that subject, but I just went out and bought some bottles of quality Multivitamins, and yes, I do rotate them out. My point here is not vitamins, but the bigger picture, while I love nothing better than going to gun shows. Some of that play money that we spend on a new AR lower, (that will accompany the other 5 in your safe) should be spent on ______________. You fill in the blank. 

Definitely a good read and makes you think very hard about reality and the death toll we could all face, and things I just never thought of.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I just finished up One second after and One year after and pre ordered The Final Year. I loved the series of books and there is a lot of good information in them. Currently reading Patriot.

Before the One Second After series, I read the 299 Days series of 10 books. I highly recommend them and they too have a lot of good information in them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fish said:


> I just finished up One second after and One year after and pre ordered The Final Year. I loved the series of books and there is a lot of good information in them. Currently reading Patriot.
> 
> Before the One Second After series, I read the 299 Days series of 10 books. I highly recommend them and they too have a lot of good information in them.


Excellent information and detailed scenario regarding the actions that lead to the self destruction of society, that is more than realistic and probable. I am reading One Year After this weekend as I travel.


----------

